# 125gal filter advice.



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Long story short... I'm upgrading my 55gal to a 125. I'm not ready yet so trying to get things in order. I will for sure use my rena xp3 on the 125 but what else would be good. I have a magnum 350 I can use from my 55 and another magnum 350 a have that came with the 125. 
So the for sure: xp3 and a powerhead that will be hidden behind background.
And instead of one or both the magnums I was thinking maybe the rena xp4 (xpxl) or the aquatop cf500. (Trying to go on the cheap)
Would love any opinions or advice


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I run 2 XP4 on my 125G.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I run 2 XP4 on my 125G.


I was leaning toward the xp4 simply because I've been happy with my xp3. The aquatop one I just tossed out there for the price and gph. Don't have an opinion on quality though. 
Funny thing, when I picked up the tank I also had to help tear it down. He had one magnum 350 and that's it. He said "well my water's pretty clear." As we were removing rocks and stuff the water turned... brown. So much junk was in there. I may slack on my tank maintenance once in awhile but I have never seen such filthy water.
Thanks for input. Can't wait to get it going. The background I'm doing is taking forever.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

XP3 and XP4 on both of my 125g tanks. I use a TON of Eheim mech in each. The XP3 goes through a pair of old Magnum 350 biowheels and a TurboTwist 18W...

-Ryan


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

Sounds like the 3 canisters you already possessed will work just fine for the 125. You can start off with the Rena and just 1 of the 350, and as your stock level increases/grows, add the 2nd 350. If you're looking for really clear water, then go ahead and add the other 350 as well.


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Fishnut71 said:


> Sounds like the 3 canisters you already possessed will work just fine for the 125. You can start off with the Rena and just 1 of the 350, and as your stock level increases/grows, add the 2nd 350. If you're looking for really clear water, then go ahead and add the other 350 as well.


Very true. But to be honest I was kinda wanting to get away from the magnums. The one I have currently on my 55 is pushing 20years old. What a workhorse! And I also would like to keep it at 2 filters. I just don't know, keep going back and forth with using what I have or get a xp4 or maybe try the aquatop. I know that the xp is a solid filter but the aquatop is nicely priced but has mixed reviews. Seems most negative comments come from people that have never owned one though. Good part is I still have time to decide and can always run what I have until I do force myself into a decision.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

I modded a couple of my Magnums such that the media basket sits on the shelf, and I can fill the whole canister with Eheim mech. Works pretty well, but I'm not using it anymore.

XP4 is the way to go if you already have a Filstar. Nice to only have one stash of spare parts/filter pads. I have four Filstars running right now. One set of spare seals/gaskets is all I need for most likely contingencies.

-Ryan


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

jas1313 said:


> Fishnut71 said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds like the 3 canisters you already possessed will work just fine for the 125. You can start off with the Rena and just 1 of the 350, and as your stock level increases/grows, add the 2nd 350. If you're looking for really clear water, then go ahead and add the other 350 as well.
> ...


The fact that the 350 is 20 years old, I would run it until it dies. Chances are the same exact 350s made today probably aren't built as well as they were decades ago. You may just get another 20 years out of it. The great thing about having multiple filters is that if 1 craps out, you still have one sustaining the tank, so you're not in dire straits if 1 does fail. I own multiple units of the Aquatop/Sunsun canisters and while I'm content with them, I wouldn't rave about them either. For the money they are great (even a lot cheaper when you buy them under the Sunsun label)! Especially in how much bio media they can hold. I find them ok in terms of mechanical filtration. So, if you're looking in terms of a heavy bio filtration filter, I would definitely recommend this filter. If you're looking for a powerful mechanical filtration canister and are on a budget, I highly recommend the Odyssea CFS700. I own a couple of these units and I love them!


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Ryan, fishnut - that's the kind of advice I like. Now I really don't know, but that's good. Way better to have more options than not enough. I'll just drive myself crazy then ask my kid to flip a coin. 
But as it stands now I'm leaning xp4 w/magnum as backup. But that will probably change :?


----------



## jas1313 (Dec 3, 2012)

Well, let me add another option. What about an ac110? (In conjunction with the xp3 I already have)


----------



## Fishnut71 (Dec 7, 2014)

jas1313 said:


> Well, let me add another option. What about an ac110? (In conjunction with the xp3 I already have)


Yep, that would work well too.


----------



## Ryan_R (Aug 20, 2014)

If you have it, run it! Add on, or upgrade, when you have the funds.

Moving water is pretty key.... outweighed only by having enough media when the bioload gets higher.

-Ryan


----------

